# Extubation



## knulph (Jun 21, 2011)

While observing in the OR, a question came to mind regarding emergence/extubation:  If the anesthesiologist is not available for the start of emergence/extubation as he is doing a procedure in another OR across the hall so the CRNA removes the tube and starts waking the patient before the anesthesiologist arrives, would this constitute a break in medical direction?  Does anyone have anything in writing regarding what portion of induction/emergence is considered "key" for the anesthesiologist to be present as with our large practice there are varying views?

Thank you.
Katy Nulph CPC, CPMA, CANPC


----------

